# Who makes sweeping compound?



## Crashcup (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone here made their own sweeping compound? While reading about ways to clean up drywall sanding dust, this was a suggestion. Apparently the compound captures the dust rather than letting it float into the air.

And one of the main ingredients? Sawdust. No shortage of that. A common formula is sawdust, oil, and rock salt.

I'm curious about anyone's experience using or making sweeping compound.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Some people use gasoline and sawdust but I'm not a fan for various reasons including fumes. You could use mineral oil and sawdust. Don't see why the rocksalt is necessary.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

google it: "Homemade Sweeping Compound".

I used coarse sawdust, sand, liquid floor wax and mineral spirits and it worked for me.
pick a big clean spot on the floor and mix well - - - - 
store in airtight plastic bag in a box. do not use it twice. one use and toss it with the trash.
(I think the sand is the abrasive that breaks loose dust that sticks to the floor).

if you have a large area to sweep, the soft bristle push broom works best.









.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweeping compound? Cleaning the shop?

When I meet the Lord I want my kids to have the fun of:
1. cleaning the shop. 
2. figuring out all the unfinished projects on the tables.

LOL


----------



## Crashcup (Feb 11, 2015)

> google it: "Homemade Sweeping Compound".
> 
> I used coarse sawdust, sand, liquid floor wax and mineral spirits and it worked for me.
> pick a big clean spot on the floor and mix well - - - -
> ...


So good use of sawdust? Does it really capture the dust better? Will have to try it, I can see it being useful in the shop, in the garage, and for drywall dust.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

We have used this in the past from www.uline.com on cement, tile, and wood unfinished or finished floors..

https://www.uline.com/BL_7005/Green-Sweep?keywords=Sweeping+Compounds


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

it is not the sawdust that does the actual collecting of dust . . . 
it is the oil, wax or solvent you put into it. the sawdust is just
the carrier that holds it all together. the builders sand also plays a small part.
if you wanted to try it in your shop - use plain water to "dampen" your
sawdust and sweep it around.
for safety measures, never use a highly flammable substance such as gasoline
in the mix. also, oils that will never evaporate is not a good idea (such as diesel fuel).
it costs almost nothing to mix up a coffee can of compound and practice with different
ingredients (floor wax, builders sand, etc) and sprinkle a handful on the floor
and sweep it around. you will be surprised at how much dust it will collect.
fine powder such as drywall dust will take more because it will absorb the oil in the S/C.

fine sawdust will not work as well as coarse sawdust. dirt will not work as well as builders sand.
motor oil will not work as well as mineral oil or liquid floor wax.
mineral spirits or kerosene sort of melts it all together.
experiment and see what you can come up with that works for you in your shop.

.

.


----------



## Crashcup (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, going to have my wife pick up some liquid floor wax, then try it with and without the sand. I take it that sawdust collected from the jointer or planer will be better than that from the table saw.


----------



## Crashcup (Feb 11, 2015)

> We have used this in the past from www.uline.com on cement, tile, and wood unfinished or finished floors..
> 
> https://www.uline.com/BL_7005/Green-Sweep?keywords=Sweeping+Compounds
> 
> - wuddoc


I guess I could buy the premade, but what got my attention was being able to make practical use of some the sawdust around here. When I've made some, I'll have to look at the cost of the other ingredients and see if it really is cheaper.


----------

